# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuevo Proyecto

## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Estamos por estrenar un nuevo proyecto.. la idea es que sea una especie de revista donde sólo los contenidos muy interesantes sean publicados y a la que sólo se pueda acceder por invitación de otras 2 personas. 

Evidentemente las invitaciones al primer grupo de personas las haré yo y es por eso que me gustaría que los que quisierais participar me lo comuniquéis aquí en este mensaje.

Para ser miembro de está página será necesario colaborar con un artículo de interés mágico. El artículo puede ser sobre cualquier cosa del mundo mágico pero tiene que ser interesante y original.

Con original me refiero a que no vale copiar un artículo de otro, pero si vale por ejemplo hablar sobre un tema y coger material que ustedes mismos hayan escrito en los foros.

Los que estéis interesados me pueden enviar sus artículos a mariano@magiapotagia.com

Además si tenéis ideas que os gustaría implementar en este proyecto por favor no duden en comentarlas aquí.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, pues a mi me gustaría participar!

----------


## Dramagic

A mi también me gustaria participar

Cuenta conmigo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

¡¡¡ Otro más que se apunta !!! Osea, yo  8-)

----------


## mago alber

Un servidor también colabora con algunas cosillas!  :Wink1:

----------


## Mc_MAGIC

yo me apunto pero con tiempo porque eso de escribir no se me da bien.

pero ideas no me faltan :D 

saludos magicos a todos  ya te digo.

----------


## YaGo

Yo también quiero participar, pero con la competencia de Alber y David entre otros lo voy a tener difícil.

----------


## Asdetrebol

Ummmmmmmmm, yo lo q no puedo comprometerme porque basicamente mi mayor mal es el de no tener tiempo, al que hay q añadir q apenas tengo idea de magia,ambos solucionables con el paso del tiempo, pero se me da bastante bien lo de escribir, asi que si me dejais lo q si hare es mandar algun articulito cuando surja la ocasion, previa documentacion magica oportuna y previa correcion x una amiga periodista para q lo valoreis y publiqueis si quereis. Y es q no me gusta comprometerme si no voi a poder cumplir porque me parece una falta de respeto, pero si quereis un colaborador muy ocasional. Solo teneis q decirlo.

----------


## Miguel S.

a mi me gustaria participar si m dejais digo si me dejais por que aun no se mucho de magia y estoy empezando.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo participaré con mucho gusto pero eso sí, si escribo algo tendrá que ser algo bien hecho, no quiero improvisar nada... 

Cuenta conmigo, Mariano.

un saludo 

IvI

----------


## MrKhaki

Pese a mi escaso tiempo, cuenta conmigo tb en la medida de mis posibilidades.

----------


## Gandalf

En estos momentos no se me ocurre con que artículo contribuir pero cuenta conmigo (no con mi inspiración por lo que veo)  :D

----------


## repente

Cuenta con repente  :D 

Yo puedo redactar algun articulo que se me ocurra o cubrir alguna actuacion a la que vaya, sino le importa al mago/s claro.

Y claro, tambien puedo aportar diseños, de hecho es lo que mas me motiva   :Smile1:  ,y asi voy completando el book 

Mi idea es hacer un pdf, es decir un documento, mas que una web, asi da mas sensacion de revista (con opcion y tamaño apropiado listo para poder imprimirse si se quiere) primeramente trimestral o semestral.
Si quereis me puedo ocupar un poco de la portada y/o de la maquetacion interior, aunque esto lleve mas trabajo.

Maquetar una revista de ilusionismo yo creo que impone una maquetacion mas agresiva, a ver si me explico, no hacerlo como un periodico. Por ejemplo la justificacion de los margenes no hacerlo plano, sino ponerlos mas "desordenados" usando una reticula mas moderna, sobre todo visual, es decir con bastante contenido en imagenes, aunque tambien dependiendo de la seccion de la revista se puede maquetar algo mas serio, porque no.

Se puede dar apoyo con una web donde se puedan descargar las nuevas y antiguas ediciones.

Es lo que teniais pensado? , sino , Que os parece la idea de hacerlo asi?

Bueno, ya digo, contad conmigo.

PD: Para los que no sepais que es un pdf, es un tipo de documento, que se abre con el Acrobat reader (ocupa poco y es gratis) y es de los mas compatibles (mucho a lo mejor lo teneis instalado ya) y puede contener imagenes y usar fuentes sin que el que lo lea tenga que tener esas fuentes. Es decir, es un tipo de documento muy versatil, por eso he pensado en hacerlo asi. Ah y suele pesar muy poco

----------


## ikymagic

Te veo con muchas ganas repete, y apostando alto, jejejje.

Pues también podéis contar conmigo, se me ocurre alguna cosilla, no soy Federico garcía Lorca con la escritura, pero si que dicen que tengo buenas ideas, así que una cosa lo mismo solventa la otra.

Un saludillo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias a todos por sumarse a este proyecto. Por favor envíen sus artículos ideas y aportaciones en general a mariano@magiapotagia.com que yo iré revisando las colaboraciones y organizando el nuevo sitio y muy pronto ya podremos hacer la inauguración oficial.

----------


## rufus

Hola, aunque soy novato en esto de la magia. Tengo experiencia de muchos años en actuaciones musicales en directo. Creo que en ese aspecto puedo aportar mi granito de arena en cuanto a lo de "aguantar" al público e incluso preparación escenario, sonido, etc.

Ya me direis si interesa y lo que tengo que hacer.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## torrini

Me parece una idea interesante - Se puede trabajar y una pequeña sugerencia , para facilitarnos un poco el trabajo, se puede abrir una  "tormenta de ideas" y asi facilitar el inicio de alguna de las colaboraciones.

 :shock:  8)

----------


## Dorado84

Hola!!!! Yo tb quiero colaborar y ayudar en todo lo que me sea posible. Saludos

----------


## pujoman

HOLa a todos, la pregunta diria que va mas bien dirigida a Mariano, pero bueno, alguien sabe como va el nuevo proyecto?? Habeis enviado algo?? yo en su dia envie 1 articulo (muucho tiempo libre), alguien mas se ha animado??

venga gente que no sea dicho, que habia mucha gente dispuesta a colaborar.

saludos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> HOLa a todos, la pregunta diria que va mas bien dirigida a Mariano, pero bueno, alguien sabe como va el nuevo proyecto?? Habeis enviado algo?? yo en su dia envie 1 articulo (muucho tiempo libre), alguien mas se ha animado??
> 
> venga gente que no sea dicho, que habia mucha gente dispuesta a colaborar.
> 
> saludos


  :Wink:  

Vaya cabeza la mia, tengo aqui algunas cosas escritas "en papel" y aun no las he escrito en el pc y no le he enviado nada.   :Oops:

----------


## Villegona

Pues yo si tengo algo es, "algo de tiempo", pero soy joven en la magia y ahora estoy muy ilusionado despues de ver a Luis de Matos.  Bueno a mi si me gustaría participar en la medida de lo posible.

Mariano cuenta conmigo, si tengo alguna idea te la envio.

----------


## Carris

Me parece genial la idea y me gustara colaborar pero de momento creo que sera mejor que me espere a dominar y conocer mas.

Eso si, no me quiero perder la revista!!

----------


## repente

Yo estoy trabajando algo en el tema de los logos y eso, aunque aun a expensas de los comentarios de Mariano.

----------


## albornozcortes

De todas maneras participo encantado...mmm...para aportes del mundo de la magia deben haber personas en el foro muy buenas, seguro serán generosos . Me anoto con avisar desde Chile que está pasando acá previo contacto con las asociaciones mágicas...además por si les interesa algún comentario sobre gestión cultural, comunicaciones y temas relacionados aplicados a la organización de un encuentro de magia, presentaciones, etc...

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
He estado leyendo esto, y me pregunto si sigue en pie 
el proyecto y si hacen falta más colaboraciones.
Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Publicar?!?!?!?! mmmmmmmmm VALEEEEE. 

Tengo algo de experiencia periodística (20 años en la radio) aunque en el campo cinematográfico.. Me gustará probar el campo mágico.

M'apunto! 8-)

----------


## Saucead

Buenas.
Yo me ofrezco voluntario, para todo en lo que pueda ayudar en este nuevo proyecto. Todavía estoy empezando, pero ya he inventado algunos trucos  que podría publicar.
Si se me necesita, me apunto.
Saludos

----------


## karlk

Me encantaria poder colaborar. Pero no entiendo con que lo tenemos que hacer.
Que quieres que te enviemos? Trucos, noticias, manualidades...¿
Un saludo!!

----------


## Kico Vidal

la idea.
pero tengo dudas; con esto no quiero decir que pongo pegas; al revés, felicidades por la iniciativa.

pero como podriamos colaborar?
de que manera poder hacer artículos interesantes que no estén ya en libros u otros medios?

sobre que hablar? que explicar? que decir?

creo que la iniciativa como he dicho es MUY BUENA.

Espero tu o vuestras noticias para ponernos manos a la obra.

un abrazo, kico vidal

----------


## alexis1987

Me gustaria colaborar, pronto te llegara mi propuesta...
Ademas tambien voy a intentar escribir algo similar en el foro para que os otros den sus ideas
ME parece una gran idea la tuya,:D

UHH esta es la edit de mi mensaje:
NO sabia que era un mensaje tan viejo, pido perdon...
Se puede mandar igual colaboracion o ya esta cerrado todo lo de la revista?

----------


## ossiris

Eso!!!! En que quedo esto de la revista :Confused: 

Se puede reactivar el asunto si quedo en la nada, vamos!!!!!!!!

----------


## _[amigo]_

Me parece una idea alucinante, podriamos(no quiero parecer un acoplado pero hablare asi  :Smile1:  ) hacer esa revista, aunque aun no he entendido del todo como va la idea de Mariano...creo que tiene buena pinta.
Estare atento para enterarme mejor de la sugerencia, espero que alguien sea tan amable de facilitarme esa informacion que busco  :Smile1:

----------


## EL MAGO GRANELL

Mariano:
Si les sirven ideas y reportajes desde Mexico cuenta con tu magiservidor.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Un desaparecido tambien se apunta...
acabo de salir de mi estudio magico despues de casi 7 meses de recogimiento y tengo varias ideas que me gustaria compartir

----------


## Jeff

Hola, que tal Mariano, soy nuevo en el foro y la idea me parece muy buena. Un tema que no se suele tratar en las revistas  y boletines de magia es el despues de montar tu espectaculo, despues de enseñarlos a amigos y parientes. Donde acudir para empezar a ganar dinero y seguir creciendo en la magia, que agente, tengo que pagar los derechos de autor de la musica de mi espectaculo, a que escala, como me comporto, que espera ese agente de mi, que puedo y que debo dar o no dar, que debo cargar a mis honorarios, debo hacerme autonomo, empresa, ellos pagan la seguridad social o yo, como debo desgravar a hacienda mis consumos de materiales, como puedo desgravar a hacienda cigarillos si hago una rutina con ellos y me gasto 1 paquete por noche... Todas esas preguntas me las e hecho y las mayoria de ellas tuve que aprenderlo solo, otras, todavia estan pendiente de respuestas pero seria un tema interesante la asesoria o consejos por experiencias vividas para el despues de la magia. En mi limitada experiencia si deseas publicar algo del tema, cuenta conmigo. Jeff

----------


## El_caos

muy buena idea Mariano, en lo ke pueda desde el norte de Chile hare llegar la magia de nuetros lugares,,,,,

----------


## El_caos

JA, JA JA , NO ME FIJE EN LA FECHA DE PUBLICACIÓN,,, JA AJ AJ....
bueno recapitulo,,, entonces en que esta esto :Confused: ?

----------


## juanete

CAOS , CAOS , CAOS, y me trataste mal , no te habia avisado   :Wink:

----------


## El_caos

bueno, me fallo mi podeer de observacion,,,, ya que mire solamente la fecha de publicacion de jeff , ke fue el 26 de abril del 2006,,,, je je je  8)

----------


## brujilla

me gustaria participar, aunque se poquito todavia  :D

----------


## El_caos

Hola brujilla, veo ke al igual que como me paso a mi, este post es antiguo y no me fije en la fecha de publicación.  :Oops:  
Pero ke bueno que andes por estos lados, saludos. 8)  :o

----------


## trotamundo71

Contad conmigo tambien para lo que haga falta. Incluso puedo ayudar en el siseño y maquetación de la revista puesto que tengo conocimientos tecnicos y experiencia profesional en el mismo.

Gracias.

----------


## backflin

Esto es como que te regalen dinero, ¿Quien va a decir k no?

Otro que se apunta!!

----------


## dreaigon

Muy buenas, no se si podre tener el honor d eparticipar en este proyecto pues no se si para vuestro ojos estoy a la altura, modestia aparte, no escribo nada mal( no conteis las faltas ni como escribo en este for pue slo hago a prisa y corriendo)
Ahora si puedo hacer algo por participar me gustaria, es más estaria encantado. Hay dejo lo mio. estoy buscando ideas y esperando haber si contais con mi ayuda.

----------


## wdf87

Yo tambien estoy interesado en el proyecto

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Bueno despues de muchos meses de preparación finalmente el proyecto esta en marcha. Os pongo aquí el link y me gustaría que nos comentaran con sinceridad que les parece en cuanto a navegación contenido, etc..

http://blogdemagia.com

Hemos puesto muchisimos artículos en el blog y también conseguimos permiso de grandes magos americanos para traducir y publicar sus artículos. También contamos con las colaboradoraciones de Gabi, Kiko, Ella, Javier Piñeiro, Pujoman y Toni Looser. 

Los invito nuevamente a que los que quieran me envien sus artículos a mariano@magiapotagia.com

También os invito a que os registreis y pongais vuestros comentarios sobre los artículos en el blog para que vaya teniendo vidilla. 

Un abrazo

----------

